# iCloud sur Mac personnel avec iPhone Pro



## brunowajskop (20 Mars 2022)

Ce message confirmera peut-être qu'il ne faut pas demander de l'aide technique en famille…
Ma sœur a un iPhone avec un identifiant Apple d'entreprise (masœur@monjob.com). Les apps installées sur son iPhone sont contrôlées par son employeur. Mais elle utilise aussi son iPhone pour faire des photos, qui logiquement sont stockées sur le Cloud de son ID Apple professionnel.
La veinarde vient de s'acheter un Macbook Pro 14, et je l'aide à switcher (elle a un PC de son boulot, c'est son premier Mac). Elle a un ID Apple perso qu'elle s'était créé il y a quelques temps (avec une adresse gMail, rien n'est simple). 
Comment peut-elle lier son iPhone à son Mac afin que les photos de son iPhone (ID Apple Pro) soient accessibles par son Mac avec son ID Apple perso ? Quelle est la meilleure méthode ?
Nous avons branché son iPhone sur son Mac. Il est reconnu mais rien ne se passe dans l'app Photos du Mac, qui commence une importation mais en fait ne démarre pas du tout (on a bien dit au Mac de faire confiance à l'iPhone et vice-versa, mais l'employeur de ma sœur protège les comptes, ce qui se comprend).
Aide bienvenue dans ce mic mac d'identifiants.


----------



## MrTom (20 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,


brunowajskop a dit:


> Comment peut-elle lier son iPhone à son Mac afin que les photos de son iPhone (ID Apple Pro) soient accessibles par son Mac avec son ID Apple perso ? Quelle est la meilleure méthode ?


Il faut le même ID Apple pour que les photos de l’ordi et du téléphone pro soient synchronisées par iCloud.
Sinon, utilisez une solution tierce comme Google Photos.


----------



## brunowajskop (21 Mars 2022)

Merci.Vous connaissez un moyen simple de transférer les contacts d'un Apple ID vers un autre ?


----------



## MrTom (21 Mars 2022)

Hello,


brunowajskop a dit:


> Merci.Vous connaissez un moyen simple de transférer les contacts d'un Apple ID vers un autre ?


Depuis le site iCloud.com, sur un ordinateur : -> Contacts > La roue en bas à gauche > Exporter une vCard.
Tu te reconnectes sur le compte cible, et tu fais Importer une vCard.


----------



## les_innommables66 (21 Mars 2022)

brunowajskop a dit:


> Merci.Vous connaissez un moyen simple de transférer les contacts d'un Apple ID vers un autre ?


Bonjour,
Plutôt que de transférer, tu peux partager tes contacts iCloud, si ça répond mieux à ton besoin. 
Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2022)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Plutôt que de transférer, tu peux partager tes contacts iCloud, si ça répond mieux à ton besoin.


C'est de ça dont il est question...


brunowajskop a dit:


> Comment peut-elle lier son iPhone à son Mac afin que les photos de son iPhone (ID Apple Pro) soient accessibles par son Mac avec son ID Apple perso ? Quelle est la meilleure méthode ?


...et comme en réponse        #2      , sans les mêmes identifiants je pense que ce n'est pas possible de récupérer que les photos.


----------

